# NC Newbie



## Abhainn (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey,
I am a definite newbie to kayaking, I just started out at the end of May. I have a roll but I need people to go paddling with so I can get some moving water experience. I am able to meet at the US National Whitewater Center in Charlotte and will certainly buy lunch for whomever is willing to suffer through teaching the new girl.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

try to post on boatertalk.com there are more south eastern paddlers over there.
-Tom


----------



## wnccreeker (Apr 23, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> try to post on boatertalk.com there are more south eastern paddlers over there.
> -Tom


They talk even more shit. Its pretty amazing.


----------



## Abhainn (Aug 28, 2007)

Good advise. I did post over at boatertalk.com and have already had a good number of responses. My best friend (CUkayakGirl) suggested I post here too. Thanks.
~Shannon


----------



## rob729 (Sep 30, 2007)

Abhainn said:


> Hey,
> I am a definite newbie to kayaking, I just started out at the end of May. I have a roll but I need people to go paddling with so I can get some moving water experience. I am able to meet at the US National Whitewater Center in Charlotte and will certainly buy lunch for whomever is willing to suffer through teaching the new girl.


hey, i am gonna be in charlotte area visiting family for christmas and thanksgivin break and will be paddling at the whitewater center pretty much the whole time i am home


----------

